# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Tricky Dicky

## happychick

I read in a magazine that Les goes to pick up a fare and he relaises that it is Richard Hillman.   Corrie bosses are now saying that there is no way to know that he really drowned in the canal.

----------


## Debbie Meadows

How can they say that when everyone saw him being put in the bodybag, that sounds silly if it is true. Look what happened with the Den Whatts thing in EE!

----------


## Red08

> I read in a magazine that Les goes to pick up a fare and he relaises that it is Richard Hillman.   Corrie bosses are now saying that there is no way to know that he really drowned in the canal.


OMG, I really didn't think they were going to bring him back.  I think it is a really naff storyline to bring him back and would have been better to make the cards from a relative or something.

----------


## alan45

> I read in a magazine that Les goes to pick up a fare and he relaises that it is Richard Hillman.   Corrie bosses are now saying that there is no way to know that he really drowned in the canal.


What magazine did you allegedly read this in.   :Ponder:  This 'story'   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  has been denied by Corrie bosses and the actor himself. It is a figment of somones over active imagination  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## happychick

the mag I allegedly read it in is "Womans Way", I am not making it up just repeated what I read.  They normally get their spoilers right.

----------


## Red08

I hope its not true, not saying you've made it up just think its soooo been done before with Den in EE and that ended up with him dying again!  As there are rumours of bringing Mike back as a ghost it seems a bit much.

----------


## Pixie

hope its not true! it was a big mistake for ee to bring back den so bringing back richard hilman will be big mistake aswell! plus it wouldnt make sense as gail positively identified him

----------


## Cornishbabe

How can they bring people backform the dead. His bosy was idenified. At least with den his body wasnt. its a stupid idea

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am praying that this isn't true. Richard Hillman was a great character in his time and to bring him back from the dead would be stupid and absolutely ridiculous. I can't imagine Corrie doing this.

----------


## Johnny Allen

I read this somewhere as well, and it wasn't Woman's way, I think it's ridicolous, EE just pulled it of with Den as we never saw his body but come on we saw Richards body, he's bloody dead.

----------


## Hopes

If he was to have a twin, why didn't he mention it to gail when he was with her?

----------


## shannisrules

they cant do this! it would be ridiculous as if in real life someone comes back to life! we saw his body been put in that bag thing so he was definatley dead how could he escape from that?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think if Corrie does this, it would ruin their reputation

----------


## Becksfanz

it would be hilarious if rich have a twin but would be stupid if brought rich back alive!!

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

yeah i read the same thing in whats on tv but thay really bring him back

----------


## alan45

Well it looks definate that Richard Hillman will not be coming back. Archie Shuttleworth confirmed that he embalmed his body. Take it from me once you are embalmed then there is no chance of coming back to life.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Well it looks definate that Richard Hillman will not be coming back. Archie Shuttleworth confirmed that he embalmed his body. Take it from me once you are embalmed then there is no chance of coming back to life.


yeah, do you think that was slotted in just to try and shut everyone up? unless Archie is part of the whole Hilman conspiracy... ;)

----------


## Red08

> yeah, do you think that was slotted in just to try and shut everyone up? unless Archie is part of the whole Hilman conspiracy... ;)


Sounds silly but i thought that yesterday when he came back, seems weird to bring him back now and for what reason other ?!?!?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Sounds silly but i thought that yesterday when he came back, seems weird to bring him back now and for what reason other ?!?!?


Well the reason what i heard was because he was back to help with Mike's funeral but it does seem a coincidence that he has been brought back as the Hillman cards saga is going on? As far as i know, he doesn't have a proper grudge against the Platts but didn't Audrey dump him previously when they were going out??? That is a reason for a grudge, but it still sounds silly if he was sending the Hillman cards because Audrey dumped him!

----------


## alan45

RICHARD HILLMAN  is NOT coming back:::: end of

This is Corrie we are talking about not EE, Dallas or Dynasty

----------


## shannisrules

that les thing with him picking up a fare and realising its richard hillman is twisting the truth a bit because on the itv website it says thta les makes gail feel even worse when he tells her that he picked up a fare and the guy looked exactly like richard hillman

----------


## alan45

> that les thing with him picking up a fare and realising its richard hillman


How could he _realise_   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  it's Richard when Richard is very much *DEAD*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought this was a thread on the old Walford market inspector character for a moment.  :Embarrassment:

----------

